# Blackmagic Pocket Cinema Camera Video Sample



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 11, 2014)

Check out this little guy, The image resolution is pretty astonishing given its price. I am still however, loyal to my 5D MK III

I think the Pocket Cam will make for a perfect B cam. 

https://vimeo.com/89843173


----------

